# Buy an EV scooter new or convert ...



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

If you've never done a conversion before, and if you're not planning on doing a larger scale conversion after, it may be best just to go with a pre-fab scooter.

Unless you're like me, and you love to tear things apart and put them back together, in which case a DIY scooter would be far more entertaining.


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Unless you're like me, and you love to tear things apart and put them back together, in which case a DIY scooter would be far more entertaining.


The problem is I am one of those people who love to tear things apart and put them back together, the issue for me is that when I would like to be doing this build (late winter-early spring) I will be knee-deep into doing renovation work on a house we are about to close on ... so I am worried about the time required to do the learning curve ... I've done a fairly large refresh to my 280z and know the time required to do things right ... 

Does anyone have an estimate of the time required to do the conversion a scooter to electric (less the planning which I can do in my downtime before the house is closed)?

Also, for the 1,700 dollars (for escooter parts) would I be able to put together a scooter that will outperform the Qwic?

This will help me make the choice on if the time involved will be worth it. My 280z conversion will come in a year when things have settled down for me a bit more. 

Thanks for the help ..

-Gregg-


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Gregg,

I really can't say for sure. You certainly will get more smiles per mile knowing you're riding on something of your own construction, than you will someone's pre-fab unit.

If you have the experience and tools to handle the physical conversion, the rest of it comes fairly easily.

Considering you have other things to tend to that are more important than the scooter, and considering that the scooter is likely not much more costly than the EV parts and batteries + scooter cost, if you're concerned about time to completion and such, it may still be better to go with pre-fab.

I've struggled with this myself the last few years. When I moved back to Dallas about 4-5 years ago, I had plans to buy a 1500w scooter to handle most of my near-home driving needs. Then I considered converting a motorcycle. I've enough motorcycles over the years, I'm a competent wrench with them... but at the same time, there are few EV motorcycle conversions that I like the looks of, and those that I do, I'm not willing to invest the time in getting everything "Just right" in order to pull it off.

Ultimately it's your decision, but by the sounds of it you will have your hands full with other projects, so if you need the e-scooter sooner, perhaps non-DIY would be a better choice. :shrug:


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I might go with the pre-fabed E-scooter as it will be better time wise. I have time till I will make the choice, and if things change I can go with custom made E-scooter ...

So you looked at using a scooter in Plano? I use to live there back in 2000, went to college there, and riding my bicycle in the area wasn't that much fun ... hopefully things have changed ... it's possiable with gas prices that there are lots of people out on scooters now


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a small world after all! 

Yes, lots more scooters and motorcycles around here these days since gas prices went up, though I still see as many motorcycles, I see less scooters now that gas prices are starting to come down again.

I actually took it a step beyond what I discussed above. I had been working in downtown dallas, so I bought a "powerboard" scooter (the kind that parents buy for their kids) and I was riding to the DART rail station, carrying the scooter aboard, then riding again from the West End station downtown to my office.

Supposedly it is illegal in Dallas and Plano to do this, as they have put in legislation in effort to protect children from getting hurt- yet the children are still permitted to ride their bicycles in the same situations.

I never once got any trouble for it, having passed several police in both municipalities. I even rode on the sidewalk, which is supposed to be even more illegal than riding it in traffic!

The little thing only did about 13mph, I wasn't going to take it into traffic, and people ride their bikes on the sidewalks here all the time.

One time I was stopped by a bicycle cop in west end, he just wanted to learn more about it, and I was happy to fill him in. He was in good shape, but said he would really rather have a scooter than his bicycle when doing his work downtown. 

TX Law permits them on any street with a posted limit of 30 mph or less, but permits municipalities to further restrict (including complete prohibition), and Dallas and Plano both have these types of restrictions. I'm sure, like I said, it's for the children, as I'm a responsible adult with a motorcycle license, surely I know how to handle a slow speed "motorcycle" LOL

Good luck in your decision... ultimately, for the purpose of this forum, we'd all prefer to see you DIY- but at the same time, we'd just as much prefer to see you on anything electric. 

Keep doing your homework, and if you decide on pre-fab, perhaps your next one can be DIY. Besides, if you get a small scooter, someday you'll want more power. I'm doing that with my powerboard now, upgrading to 36v and doubling the Wh capacity. Look at some of the great motorcycles we have in the Garage here, such as frodus' "eVFR", and also check the bikes on the www.evalbum.com There are lots of great ideas, it's just a matter of how much time and money you have available.


----------

